# Dog bedding for cold winter?



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

With the upcoming winter approaching, I was wondering what is the best/safest dog bedding? I have indoor/outdoor cement run. No heat, live in Minnesota.

My big problem is our 7 month old BLF chews/eats everything. I do have a hard/horse mat in the outside walking area so the dogs are not on the cement too long. But this is being chewed somewhat also.

Thought about Heat pad, straw,cedar chips. Not sure what is really safe. Also they are outside (2 dogs) about 6 hours a day, in house on my sleep number bed at night. Older dog not an issue. Spoiled little girls but I want to make sure they are comfortable while I'm at work.

Thanks for any help in this matter.

Thanks for all on RTF, I have been lurking for almost a year now!


----------



## gward (Mar 15, 2010)

Can't beat good clean wheat straw for warmth. Cedar chips smell good but aren't warm. A heating pad won't work with a chewer. Pack them boxes full of straw they will love it!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

My concrete dog boxes (inside a pole building) have Kennel Deck on the floor fit tight so they can't chew it. Then I put a Varikennel crate inside there with straw or cedar in it. Clean (non-moldy) straw is probably best, but sometimes hard to find. Cedar ribbons last longer. (I bring them in at night if there is wind chill in the -20F range. They're in the house for breakfast and after work, but usually sleep out.)

But I'm in Iowa where the State Motto is, "Warmer than Minnesota, more fun than Nebrasksa."


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Use grass hay. Straw is a bit too stiff.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Look for Marsh hay.


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help! This has been a tough battle in our house.

Sounds like we are going to try a heavymat/clean straw on top. They have a fairly large area inside so I might put the straw on one end. 

I will now google kennel deck. I would assume this is about the same idea that I'm having with the rubber mat. Just to keep them off the cold cement.

You don't know how many times I've heard "they are labs!!" "they can take it!" 

I already froze while training tonight so I want some heat!!

Thanks again everyone!! I learn something new everyday on RTF! I really do.
:razz:


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

grass hay is better than straw because it will pack down and make a nice bed. the straw just goes everywhere.


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

duckheads said:


> grass hay is better than straw because it will pack down


Exactly. Straw will not hold the insulating properties of prarie hay because it packs down. Straw sure looks warm new but after a few days its worthless.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Look for timothy hay, not alfalfa.


----------



## gward (Mar 15, 2010)

Get em a sleeping bag.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't suddenly house an indoor dog outdoors. Dogs require a month or more ( to become accustomed to lower winter temperatures. 

No matter which bedding you chose. provide an enclosed area with a door, *large* enough for you dog to be able to stand up and turn around, but* small *enough to retain her body heat.In extreamly cold situations a vest will help keep in the body heat and a 100 watt light bulb in a steel box boled to the dogs sleeping area wall to assure no contact with the bedding material will provide a lot of heat in that small area 

Change the bedding if it gets wet

Dogs housed outdoors and dogs that participate in strenuous outdoor activities may require additional food during colder weather.and remember

Keep the water buckets thawed out

Pay attention to snow removal, avoid piling snow near fences 

john


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

> Sounds like we are going to try a heavymat/clean straw on top. They have a fairly large area inside so I might put the straw on one end.


Since you say the area is fairly large, I think you'd want to have the bedding in some kind of "box" so that it stays confined to that area to be a "bed" and doesn't spread all over the place. If it spreads all over, you're losing the insulation value that you are looking for.

As others mention, an enclosed dog box will also help contain body heat. If you make the top of the box hinged, you can add & remove bedding by lifting the lid. 

For summer months have heard good things about the Karanda (sp?) beds ... heavy duty material stretched over PVC frame. Some say the fabric is nearly indestructible, but it can be replaced as well. I think the frames may come in both PVC and metal, but not sure.


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks, you're right getting the straw or hay in a boxed area would be best. The enclosed area for now is about 5' by 10' or so. Then the door goes outside for a larger run on cememt. We put a wind block up on one side of the outdoor area also. Top too. Also the enclosed area is inside of my insulated garage, just not heated. More of a homemade shelter that we built so the dogs had cover indoors.

They are only outside for 6 hours a day. Just while I'm at work. We are not moving them outside for good. 

I am buying heated water bowls etc... I'll try the hay, sounds like that should work. 

Just trying to do the right thing. I feel so bad for some dogs outside in the cold. 

Thanks everyone!! Good advice!


----------

